# Countdown?



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

How cool would it be if someone could put a coutdown timer to NOV 1st right on the main plowsite.com mainpage?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

dakotasrock;395694 said:


> How cool would it be if someone could put a coutdown timer to NOV 1st right on the main plowsite.com mainpage?


That would be cool. I cant wait for those snow flakes. Aug. 1st is next week, it is going fast. :bluebounc . I know Granview has one in his signature.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

At 5:45 this morning there are 8,277,000 seconds to Nov1st!


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Hopefully we get some snow around Nov,1- April. payup payup 
Hopefully it wont be like last year when it started Feb, 1 and ended in mid March. :crying: :crying:


----------

